

Why Women Still Can’t Have It All - sandipc
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/07/why-women-still-can-8217-t-have-it-all/9020/

======
tgrass
Please revise title to "Why successful upper middle class women can't have it
all."

I am a single father (part time, 50/50). My job prospects where I live are
abysmal. If I moved a mere two hours away and left my son with his mother I
could increase my job satisfaction and income. I remain here because I can
provide a higher quality of life for my son. At seven he has approximately 10
more years before he will prefer my wealth to my love.

This is not a gender issue. This is what it means to be a parent. That this is
being presented as a gender issue is testament to how contemporary feminism is
failing.

~~~
jaaron
+1

I'm also a single father (part-time, 50/50). Luckily I have plenty of job
opportunities where I am, though I could certainly have even more if I would
move.

And while I don't want to dismiss the real issues many women face in the
workforce, work/life balance is NOT a gender specific problem. While reading
much of the article, I was thinking, "welcome to the club. This came as a
surprise to you?"

------
pygorex

      "Having control over your schedule is the only way that women who want to have a career and a family can make it work"
    

One of the major assumptions of modern day work - especially working for a
start-up - is the assumption that a worker has a 8, 10, or 12+ hour block open
every day to focus on work. We need to change this assumption and empower
workers to set their own schedules and gauge them by performance and work
accomplished - not by number of hours spent in the office or slinging code in
front of a computer.

------
billswift
Because _no one_ can have it all:

<blockquote> _You can have anything you want_ : No dream is too big to
achieve.

 _But you can't have everything you want_ : We live in a finite world for a
finite period of time, but with infinite imagination. </blockquote>

\- - Peter McWilliams, _Do It! Let's Get Off Our Buts_

------
gte910h
I don't think this is a gender issue. You can be a parent who's there or not.
Men have the same dilemma.

Now some people EXPECT women to be there more, but that's a societial
expectation. Both sexes have to balance parenting and childrearing, and choose
which is more important for them.

